# Probleme, JavaScript anzupassen



## norman-igb (5. Sep 2010)

hallo Leute, 

ich habe auf meiner Seite (ist noch nicht online) ein JS eingebunden um Banner nacheinander einzuschieben.
Quelltext siehe auf Dynamic Drive DHTML Scripts- Left-Right Image Slideshow Script

Ich habe an diesem Quelltext GAR NICHTS verändert ausser meine Bilddateien eingetragen und die Pausenzeit auf 0 gesetzt.

Frage:
Wie kann ich diese Slideshow langsamer laufen lassen??
Wo kann ich im Quelltext eine Variable dazu änern??


----------



## maki (5. Sep 2010)

*verschoben*

Bitte lesen: http://www.java-forum.org/fuer-verirrte-fragen-javascript/15912-falschen-forum.html


----------



## XHelp (5. Sep 2010)

Was meinst du wozu die Variable 
	
	
	
	





```
pausebetweenimages
```
 da ist?


----------



## norman-igb (5. Sep 2010)

Die habe ich schon ausprobiert, diese Variable dient lediglich dazu, ne zeit zu definieren bevor das nächste Bild eingeschoben wird....
aber langsamer wird es dadurch auch nit eingeschoben.....


----------



## XHelp (5. Sep 2010)

Da tauchen paar Zeilen auf mit 
	
	
	
	





```
setTimeout("moveX(scrollerdiv2)",50)
```
, die 50 musst du dann anpassen


----------



## norman-igb (5. Sep 2010)

genau danach hab ich gesucht, vielen Dank!!!

---> Thread closed


----------

